# are you happy?



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

I am very happy to see you again.I was ill last days,so I am not here these days.Now I am ok,i can talk with you again.I am very happy.
The most important is I can play golf.


----------



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

elleinsmith said:


> Yes, happy again !You can play golf again!:dunno:


Yes,right.I will play golf with my father tomorrow.You know,I am very happy.


----------

